# hi



## ACEkatana913 (Jan 17, 2005)

hello everyone i'm new. I am a student of Kenpo and I am really looking forward to learning alot and getting to know everyone.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jan 17, 2005)

Welcome, Ace!  Hope you enjoy MT--there are a lot of good martial artists here (from many systems) to learn from, as well as some great Kenpo Black Belts to answer your questions. 

Best Wishes in your Kenpo journey,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi Ace, welcome to the board. How did you pick your name?  Are you an ace at the katana?  Or an aspiring student?  Happy posting!  TW


----------



## ACEkatana913 (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm just a student right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 heheh but i am going to train with the katana and Ace is a name i have.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 20, 2005)

Welcome Ace,  Happy posting


----------



## MJS (Jan 21, 2005)

Welcome to the fourm Ace!!  

Enjoy your stay here, and feel free to ask any questions that you may have!

Mike


----------



## Baytor (Jan 21, 2005)

Welcome aboard Ace.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 21, 2005)

Welcome and happy posting.


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 21, 2005)

Welcome to MartialTalk!  :wavey:

 - Ceicei


----------



## Aqua4ever (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi! and Welcome!
have fun looking around here..all of the boards have tons of great information!

Aqua


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 21, 2005)

Welcome, Ace :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Jan 22, 2005)

Greetings Ace and welcome to MT..Loads of info here...Enjoy


----------



## still learning (Jan 24, 2005)

Hello, Enjoy the training and stay with it......Aloha


----------



## The Prof (Jan 24, 2005)

Welcome to he place where some very fine Martial Artists gather.


----------



## Vadim (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi ACE! Welcome to Martial Talk forums!:asian: 

-Vadim


----------

